# Point Leo Gummys 29/30th



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Am heading out in search of gummies either sat or sun. Probably launch from Point Leo and head offshore about 3 or 4 kms. Any interested just pm for plans. Steve


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Steve,

I can't get out this weekend. Best of luck out there.

I do have a question for you. What is your game plan if you land a large gummy. I reckon a 10+kg gummy could be quite a handful.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

We dropped a nice gummy of 10kg's at Phillip island on Sunday at the 50m line. He took a silver whiting for bait we caught 3 dozen whiting around the 30 metre mark. But jeez that gummy looked mighty gracefull gliding around the side of the boat :shock:

In a way i'm glad the big fella got off, but part of me still thinks hmm yummy gummy  best of luck this weekend.

Milt,


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Grant, I hope patience is the key to not getting bashed up. If I feel ones still a bit green then a bit of a prod will send him back down to the bottom again for a few more rounds. Play out the battle under the water not in my lap. When he`s played right out, that is if they ever get dead tired, time a well placed couple of dongs on the snout and when he seems to settle quickly knife him at back of head to kill him off quickly. I don`t mind a few bruises but I don`t want him knocking me out! Steve.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

The whole 'gummy out of a kayak' caper intigues me Steve, I'd love to join you one day but can't this weekend - I payed a few months ago (in full) to go to Mt Buller this weekend, to enjoy the snow that isn't there 

One question I have, is your launch spot at Pt Leo a surf launch? We had a wee bit of excitement getting back in through the surf at Shoreham a few weeks ago, I'd imagine we could have been in some real strife with a few big gummys strapped to the gunnels 

Best of luck this weekend


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Squidder, bad luck about the snow situation. Have a great time anyhow. I always leave a tailrope on till I get back on the beach. Losing a nice gummy in the surf after all that effort would be the pits. Steve.


----------



## Chillihilli (Sep 10, 2005)

You could always stick them down the hatch.   

Can't you get some sort of steel tuna clip ? On a tether I reckon that would be fine.

Enjoy the bar at snow Jason.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Steve,

I wish I was in a position to join you this weekend but I'm in Thailand (on business - honest) for another week.

I find Shoreham much easier to park near your launch location than Pt Leo (I've done both several times).

Also worth checking the swell reports because the big swells come straight in the ocean from here. Also Steve be careful with your type of anchor in that it doesn't get stuck in the reef.


----------

